# Here she is...



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

After years of anticipation i finally brought home my first hunting dog, Allie vom Abendlander, an 8 week old female Drahthaar. She has been a lot of fun, and continues to amaze my wife and I with how good she is. House training has gone better than I ever hoped. She has yet to have any accidents in the house and is now regularly going to the back door to be let out when she needs to go. She's pretty calm inside the house but when we take her outside she really turns on the energy. Thanks to all of you for your helpful suggestions and insights as we've been getting ready for her.

Here's another quick question for you all: are there any vets that you'd recommend in Tooele county (we live in Stansbury Park)? Any to avoid? I've had a friend give a strong recommendation for Hunter Animal Hospital in West Valley, but thought I'd ask for your suggestions as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fer cute.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

She is WAY custom lookin dude! 

I see a little of her daddy in her.  She shares the same daddy my pup does. 8)


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Who is she from? I would love a DD but unless the price is right, I don't think that I could afford one. I am instead looking for a GWP. If any body knows of a GWP for a great price, or a DD for that matter, would you let me know? Thanks.
Jeff, would you mind telling me what you paid for her. Or even roughly how much you have found them for while looking? You can pm me if you would like.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you cant afford the puppy, you cant afford a dog...


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice looking pup


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

She's a cutie!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as Vets I have had good luck taking all my dogs to Countryside Veteranary clinic in Tooele. Dr Gowans and his staff have always been great. I have never been to Tooele Veteranary Clinic and Dr Roundy. When I first moved to Tooele 15 years ago I was told he was mainly a Horse vet. Not sure if that is still the case or not.

Mark


----------

